# Greetings and Salutations



## Andrew Styles (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey guys here. I've been a lurker here for a long time, and due to some recent circumstances, I decided to make an account here!

You see, I'm not only a writer and lover of stories, but I am launching a podcast here in the coming weeks. It'll be called The Land of Fiction and Nonsense, and I'm super excited to be embarking on this endeavor.

Anyways, I'll be posting some stuff here, both personal writing and other works. You guys are a great community, and I'm super excited to join such a cool and supportive writing community.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi, Andrew, welcome to our home. 

Hopefully, if you've been lurking you have some familiarity with the rules, but basically to really get started you will need ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central. Then you will be able to post your creative works and choose your own avatar and signature.

And if you do have any questions with your writing, we have the mentors in purple here to help with any needs you may have.

So get involved and welcome


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 28, 2015)

Glad you've decided to join us!  Welcome!

The Trial of the Ten Posts is no sweat, just head on down to the Writing Related section, there's plenty of opportunity to weigh in on discussions and research topics there.  You can also partake in some of the Challenges, and members are always happy to have their work critiqued.  The important thing is to get out there and get active.

Looking forward to seeing what you've got to share with us!  See you around!


----------



## musichal (Jul 28, 2015)

Welcome Andrew, sounds interesting!  Let one of us Mentors know if you have any questions.  Since you've been lurking for a time, you may have found several forums of interest to you, such as our own podcast and collaborative forums, in addition to those for writing prose and poetry - some genre specific.   Once you complete your ten posts, other fora you've yet to see will open up to you, too.  So get to know us, and have fun!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jul 28, 2015)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Blade (Jul 28, 2015)

:hi:Welcome Andrew Styles.

I suppose if you have been lurking for awhile that you know your way around the boards but if you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask.:encouragement:

Good luck with your writing endeavours. :thumbl:


----------



## Andrew Styles (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the support everyone! It's really great to find a supportive community for critique and discussion. I have few writer friends, so it's something I feel like I've been sorely lacking.


----------



## PiP (Jul 28, 2015)

Andrew Styles said:


> Hey guys here. I've been a lurker here for a long time, and due to some recent circumstances, I decided to make an account here!
> Hi Andrew and welcome  I'm pleased you've stopped lurking and are finally joining us.





> You see, I'm not only a writer and lover of stories, but I am launching a podcast here in the coming weeks. It'll be called The Land of Fiction and Nonsense, and I'm super excited to be embarking on this endeavor.



Good luck with the podcasts. 

Have you checked out the WF Podcasts


----------



## TKent (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey Andrew, PM me when you launch your podcast! I'd love to check it out.


----------



## Andrew Styles (Jul 28, 2015)

TKent said:


> Hey Andrew, PM me when you launch your podcast! I'd love to check it out.



I'll be promoting it whenever I can. I'll also be perusing around for stories to use in the cast. If anyone is interested, PM me. We'll chat.


----------



## RileyGardner17 (Jul 28, 2015)

Welcome Andrew! Congrats on completing the ten post challenge! I'm so close myself haha. Looking forward to the podcast, I'd listen in!


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jul 29, 2015)

Welcome to the forums, Mr. Styles. 

Nice to see someone step out of the shadows and into the arena . What do you like to read and write about?

Best of luck with your writing, and if you have any questions, comments or concerns, feel free to bring it up with us purples.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 29, 2015)

Heeey Andrew! You are right! This is a cool place to hang out, work on your writing skills, and have fun... sooo, chill with us, explore and enjoy, you will find that WF has sooo much to offer, soo, Welcome to wonderful WF.. Nice to meet you.. Write on... Peace... Julia


----------



## escorial (Jul 29, 2015)

View attachment 9116


----------



## Andrew Styles (Jul 29, 2015)

escorial said:


> View attachment 9116



Finally, I have a Meme. Just what I always wanted!



> Nice to see someone step out of the shadows and into the arena :grin:. What do you like to read and write about?



I'm mostly a genre a fiction guy, but I do occasionally dabble in blog posts/ essays, which are always a blast.


----------

